# Fire!!!!



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Last night, around 3am, my neighbour set fire to her apartment, well her bed really but the result was the same, flames shooting out of her window and smoke filled communal corridor.
The doorman tried to put it out but eventually realised we all had to be evacuated and the fire brigade called out, which he organised, or at least someone did. We were all woken and escorted down the smoke filled stair well to outside.
The fire brigade found us, with some help from a police car, no road name/lights/proper road surface makes it difficult to find, but they did and backed up outside the front door, ran up with hoses and put the fire out. No shouting, running around, hysteria, nothing but calm efficiency. I am impressed. 
We had the full size fire engine, a smaller fire vehicle, both with siren and flashing lights, an ambulance and some police cars. 
The apartment is a mess of course, but other than smoke damage, the rest of the building, and all it's residents, are fine. 
It was all over by around 4.45.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, gotta give the guys the credit, yes, the fire bridge does a GREAT job in Egypt, specially considering the "means" they got access to......

Can say the same about doctors as well, but definitely NOT the nursing part or the paramedical part either!!!

However the problem is still the same......You NEED to call some IDIOT that takes AGES to pick up the phone and answer just to start interrogating you about everything that might occur to your mind, except for one thing: Why you're calling the EMERGENCY number!! Duhhhhh!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Helen

So glad you are ok but what a fright you must have had.
The building behind me was on fire about 7 years ago and the fire brigade done a fantastic job on getting it out quickly and without any casualties and despite being impeded with the huge crowd that had gathered to watch but of course this is normal all over the world, after all I stood and watched from the window.
I do not envy you the job of cleaning your apartment nor coping with the smell, my toaster went on fire the other week and I could still smell that for days.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Going off on a tangent.... If you live in a building this is one of the reasons you must constantly keep at the bawb to keep the stairs clear of rubbish.. Not always the bawb fault, I have had renovations above and below me for two years now and they constantly fill the stairs with cardboard boxes, empty tins of pain etc and despite me going to the engineer in charge telling him we cannot use the stairs and it is fire hazard they would say yes ok we will move they never did, however I found a solution and I told him what the solution would be he ignored me so that night I and the staff went and cleared all the rubbish up of the stairs and put it right in front of their doors. The stairs have been kept clear ever since.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad you're all okay and the damage was minimal. Good luck with the clean up


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

helen glad that you are ok, I went two years ago through it after I sold my house in the USA moved for 3 months to a rental and Christmas eve the next door guys apartment got caught in fire .
That was very scary even though in the USA it takes minutes to be there but the fire was big.
Hope that everyone in the building is doing fine.
God Bless
Samer


----------



## leyte6519 (May 4, 2008)

if you live in one of those apartment in Egypt, are u required to get an insurance for your apartment? The reason I ask i live in US and the apartment i move in after we sold our house we are required to get one and they are very strick about it. 

I am planning my move there either in Hurgada or Alexandria hopefully next year.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

leyte6519 said:


> if you live in one of those apartment in Egypt, are u required to get an insurance for your apartment? The reason I ask i live in US and the apartment i move in after we sold our house we are required to get one and they are very strick about it.
> 
> I am planning my move there either in Hurgada or Alexandria hopefully next year.





No you are not required to have insurance or maybe I should say I do not know anyone who has insurance.

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

leyte6519 said:


> if you live in one of those apartment in Egypt, are u required to get an insurance for your apartment? The reason I ask i live in US and the apartment i move in after we sold our house we are required to get one and they are very strick about it.
> 
> I am planning my move there either in Hurgada or Alexandria hopefully next year.


I don't know anyone with insurance, it's not really an Islamic thing as I understand it. I think the apartment owner will just have to pay for it. It will be interesting to find out though.


----------

